# Video: Kristensen and McNish at AutoSport International + Footage from Audi R18 Unveiling



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 2011 racing season is just around the corner and AutoSport International held just this week in the UK has got us salivating for the new season and the new Audi R18. Below are a mix of videos from AutoSport.


First, Audi Sport works drivers Allan McNish and Tom Kristensen sat down for a Q&A to talk about everything from Le Mans to F1.






Next, Allan chats about the new R18.






Next, McNish sits down across from Peugeot driver Anthony Davidson for an interesting back and forth.






Finally, we've also just uploaded some footage from the R18 launch last month in Ingolstadt and that is also posted below.






Thanks quattroholic for the tip on the AutoSport videos.


----------

